# Brp car trade for Micro T



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a brp car and spare parts almost enough to build another rolling chassis. Looking to trade for micro t stuff. If anyone is interested I will post a pic. I only ran the car once, it was a little to big for my basement track.


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

I was thinking about getting BRP car, it look like nice cars, but i have few question in my mind about this car is this good for beginner, about it battery timing and also tell me about its features, waiting for your suggestion & pictures also ........


----------

